# The Art of Fugue Bach String Quartet versions recommendations



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

I am on a Bach trip at the moment and got hold of Reinhard Goebel's recording with Cologne Musica Antiqua and loved it, particularly after hearing the version by The Emerson Quartet which I found rather fast and unrelenting in comparison. However I am keen to get another all string version (the Goebel has a selection of both string and harpsichord takes, which is nice for variety but I expected it to be all strings).

If anyone can guide me to some good Quartet versions that would be great! I heard the Juilliard Quartet version is good but it is rather expensive. I was also looking at the Karl Munchinger on Decca and The Keller Quartet on ECM.

Thanks


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

As far as string quartet versions go, I'm only familiar with the Keller on ECM. Tempos are faster than I'd like, and the group sometimes misses out on both the beauty and depth of the music.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

FPwtc said:


> I am on a Bach trip at the moment and got hold of Reinhard Goebel's recording with Cologne Musica Antiqua and loved it, particularly after hearing the version by The Emerson Quartet which I found rather fast and unrelenting in comparison. However I am keen to get another all string version (the Goebel has a selection of both string and harpsichord takes, which is nice for variety but I expected it to be all strings).
> 
> If anyone can guide me to some good Quartet versions that would be great! I heard the Juilliard Quartet version is good but it is rather expensive. I was also looking at the Karl Munchinger on Decca and The Keller Quartet on ECM.
> 
> Thanks


The best I've heard for strings (quartet of viols) is from Les Voix Humaines, because of the way they phrase the music.

I like Munchinger - it's somehow very tidy, orderly.


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

Haven't compared much or done a lot of listening, but I have the one by the Delmé Quartet on Hyperion. I was curious so I checked some reviews of it on Amazon UK and USA. It seems to be a much loved recording.


----------



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks I will check these out!


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Chordalrock said:


> Haven't compared much or done a lot of listening, but I have the one by the Delmé Quartet on Hyperion. I was curious so I checked some reviews of it on Amazon UK and USA. It seems to be a much loved recording.


Yes, I have this one too (I was given it). I have to say, hitherto I'd regarded it as a pleasant curiosity but perhaps I'll have to give it some more attention now.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Emerson String Quartet has a lovely recording of it on DG label.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

What an interesting idea. I hadn't heard of Bach fugues played by string quartets.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2014)

I have the Emerson disc. One of my favorites, along with Walcha, the incomplete Gould, Nikoleyeva and the like.

I wanted to hear the Keller Quartet's version seeing as how ECM pretty much never misses. Shame to see someone dislikes it...


----------



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

I have the Emerson and it is a much more strident than the Cologne Musica Antiqua version, a lot of people love it and I have to give it a few more listens, but the Antiqua version feels much more sensuous and seems to breath a bit more in the playing. Having said that the Emerson is maybe a bit like the Europa Galante Vivaldi recordings, faster and more high octane, it depends which approach you prefer and which you hear first I suppose.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I thought the Portland Quartet was more characterful than the Keller. One thing about the Keller I don't like is the way there's such prominence in the balance to the violins. it's like they think that the deeper voices aren't as important or something. I don't like the way the Portland use very marked dynamics myself, but that may just be me.









For me then, the extreme dynamics of The Portland Quartet means its not a pleasurable experience. The recording from The Modern String Quartet seems to me to be preferable. Well balanced, equal prominence of all the voices. And it's imaginative too - they're not shy of using pizzicato for example, or glissandi. If I have anything against it it's that there's a real emphais on beautiful sonorities, beautiful ensemble. I need to reframe that and make it a plus point. And maybe it's a bit "grown up" - like there's not enough sense of just excitement in making, in discovering, this extraordinary music. It's not as sedate as Keller though - well worth checking out this one, highly recommended:









By the way, the end of the Modern Quartet recording is really nice - a transcription of Vor Deinen Thron.

But much much better than The Keller or The Portland or The Modern is this one from the Musicarius Quartet - recommended with no hesitation whatsoever. The articulation and the balance and the spirited style are wonderful. I think they use period instruments too. The downside is that they only play four cpti. Sorry.









While you're at it check they're bold juxtapositions of Mozart and Bach in their CD called Ars Tramscribendi.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2014)

If it is strings you want:

Go with Fretwork - 







This recording on Harmonia Mundi, from a viol consort, is wonderful. One of the best I have heard, and in my top 5 Art of Fugue recordings.

For something a little different, try saxophones -







The New Century Saxophone Quartet, on Channel Classics, also does a great job with this work.

Or just get Helmut Walcha's recording on the organ.

Or get all three.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

How about solo harpsichord? Kenneth Gilbert's my man on Archiv.


----------



## GKC (Jun 2, 2011)

This will be useful if (and only if) you have a turntable, but the Quartetto Italiano recorded the AoF live in 1985 and an Italian label put it out on LP (actually, only two original members, the two violinists, are on the recording; the cellist and violist are understudies of the other two original members). It's lovely. It can occasionally be found on ebay (where I found mine), and I believe there is a You Tube video of it (audio only).


GKC


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> How about solo harpsichord? Kenneth Gilbert's my man on Archiv.


My best Art of Fugue harpsichord experience was hearing Bob van Asperen play it last year in Paris, the recording used to be on the Cité de la Musique website. What did you think of Bradley Brookshire?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Mandryka said:


> My best Art of Fugue harpsichord experience was hearing Bob van Asperen play it last year in Paris, the recording used to be on the Cité de la Musique website. What did you think of Bradley Brookshire?


I have Brookshire's recording and like it very much. I haven't listened to it for about a year, but I remember a relatively unique interpretation with stunning rhythms.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

GKC said:


> This will be useful if (and only if) you have a turntable, but the Quartetto Italiano recorded the AoF live in 1985 and an Italian label put it out on LP (actually, only two original members, the two violinists, are on the recording; the cellist and violist are understudies of the other two original members). It's lovely. It can occasionally be found on ebay (where I found mine), and I believe there is a You Tube video of it (audio only).
> 
> GKC


Thanks for pointing this out, I didn't know about it. I've started to listen - it's exactly what I would have expected from QI, and I expect fans of their Beethoven and Mozart will love it. If anyone sees the lp, please let me know - it's a real curiosity, unlike anything else, so I would like to own it.

To my ears the performance is so quirky, it reminds me of the sort of thing Scherchen did. It's sometimes so solemn it makes me want to genuflect.


----------



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks these are all really good recommendations!


----------



## Muse Wanderer (Feb 16, 2014)

The Emerson's art of fugue was too strident to my ears with hurried tempi and with not much contrast between each piece.

My gold standard is definitely Evgeni Koroliov on piano.

Kenneth Gilbert on harpsichord is also sublime as always whenever he plays Bach.


----------

